#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-10
<lostson> well here goes upgrade to 11.10 time
<Cheesehead> I'm still on 10.10.
<Cheesehead> It's like I'm living in the past...groovy.
<h00k> hello.
<Cheesehead> Hello
<h00k> hello.
<h00k> hi, cosmicpizza
<cosmicpizza> hi there
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-11
 * Cheesehead reminds of the Tuesday evening IRC hangout.
<Cheesehead> I really should send an e-mail reminder later today...
<Cheesehead> Next Tuesday evening in this channel: 11.10 Ubuntu-Friendly testing party?
<Cheesehead> IRC Hangout in 3 hours
<Cheesehead> Tonight's topic: Contest to make up the wildest rumors about 11.10.
<Cheesehead> (and I'll be working on my Ubuntu membership application)
<Cheesehead> As always, if you bring a *real* topic, we'll discuss and learn.
<h00k> H friends!
<h00k> hi, rather
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-12
<Cheesehead> H right back at you.
<Cheesehead> FInally came inside. Yard work sprint before the rains
<Cheesehead> And, of course, just as I was  cracking a virtual $beverage, I'm called away for five minutes
<Cheesehead> Okay, nine minutes
 * Cheesehead enjoys a slice of virtual pizza
<yotux> lol
<Cheesehead> So 11.10 is *so* great...
<Cheesehead> (How great is it)
<Cheesehead> Glad you asked
<Cheesehead> 11.10 is so great that the Tooth Fairy is switching over from her Oracle database.
 * Cheesehead passes the microphone
<Cheesehead> Come on, someone must have *some* wild 11.10 rumor
<Cheesehead> Come on, drink the kool-aid. Everybody else is....
<Cheesehead> So 11.10 is *so* great...
<Cheesehead> (How great is it?)
<Cheesehead> 11.10 is so great that it's causing the leaves to fall at my house.
<mikeputnam> heh
<Cheesehead> Yeah, 11.10 is the cause of (and cure for) climate change.
 * Cheesehead offers the microphone around again
<mikeputnam> i wonder why people get so hot and bothered about things like window manager changes
<mikeputnam> probably the same ones who complain about facebook changing the look at their whim
<Cheesehead> What's a window?
<mikeputnam> heh
<Cheesehead> What's a facebook?
<Cheesehead> What's a whim?
 * Cheesehead runs out to purchase a dictionary
<Cheesehead> Good thing there's a dictionary store next door...
<Cheesehead> Open late, too.
 * Cheesehead is still here, just haveing a #ubuntu-brainstorm discussion
<Cheesehead> and spelling funny too. That's one way you know it's me and not a pod person.
<Cheesehead> Thaks, everyone, for another Tuesday Evening Hangout
<Cheesehead> Thanks, too
<Cheesehead> Thursday at 20:00 CDT, we'll be back
<Cheesehead> The Thursday topic will be: What are all the release servers so slow?
<Cheesehead> Gack! Spelling...getting....worse....
 * Cheesehead stops for a snack in the atrium, the out to his car
<Cheesehead> gack!
<Cheesehead> gack1
<Cheesehead> Oh, for goodness...
<mikeputnam> nice
<h00k> I invite everyone to #ubuntu-release-party for schenanagins
<mikeputnam>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<h00k> woo
 * Cheesehead joins to see....the crickets chirping
<h00k> yeah...
<h00k> It'll get *insane*
<Cheesehead> Insane as in lotsa fun, or insane as in knife-wielding-maniac?
<Cheesehead> I can work with either, but need to know so I put my phone and wallet in the correct pocket.
<mikeputnam> Cheesehead: keep us in suspense. more exhilirating with an element of scaryness.
<Cheesehead> mikeputnam: Well, aren't release parties always like that?
<mikeputnam> they are now!
<Cheesehead> I've decided to go with the phone in the back pocket. I need the room up front for the First Aid Kit.
<h00k> new post, http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2011/10/12/ubuntu-wisconsin-presentation-success/
<h00k> a bit late, but better than never!
<Cheesehead> Never too late. Great post and photos!
<h00k> woooo
<h00k> I need to update my resume.
<Cheesehead> Why?
<h00k> It's always a good idea
<Cheesehead> Only if you want a job.
<h00k> Of course
<h00k> I mean, I have one
<Cheesehead> So you want a different of better job?
<Cheesehead> Yep, it's wild in there. Happily, the bouncers didn't find my switch-blade.
 * Cheesehead flicks open the blade
<Cheesehead> Dang! It's my comb!
 * Cheesehead sighs and combs his hair
<h00k> Cheesehead: nah, it's just always a good idea ;)
<h00k> I'm restless today
<h00k> I had a hard time sleeping last night
<Cheesehead> Here. Try some kids. You'll sleep a lot better.
<h00k> Heh.
<mikeputnam> i disagree on the kids thing. last night i had a bad-dreamer, a talking-aloud-in-their-sleep, and two cat barfing episodes.
<mikeputnam> well, i guess the cat barfing wasn't really kid related
<mikeputnam> but i'm sharing here
<Cheesehead> Well, your *spouse* won't get any sleep. But you'll prented to sleep great.
<h00k> :)
<mikeputnam> wilugbot: over here too?
<wilugbot> It was so great when the /me command was called an ACTION...now it's OK as long as you can!
<mikeputnam> cool
<h00k> wilugbot: welcome
<wilugbot> backdoors bigger than a thousand million (< 109), the two scales are identical. At and above a thousand million (≥ 109), the two cats together vigorously until they got the joke
<h00k> was gone for a while
<mikeputnam> heh
<mikeputnam> i'm waiting for someone to talk to him over on release-party and get banned
<mikeputnam> wilugbot: sometimes you don't say the nicest things
<wilugbot> like a small toilet, an erection and explosive diahria
<mikeputnam> see!
<h00k> mikeputnam: I'd just be careful about unauthorized bots in #ubuntu namespaces, like #ubuntu-release-party
<h00k> just in case
<h00k> it's probably not a good idea
<mikeputnam> ah well
<h00k> It's okay in here
<h00k> pretty sure.
<h00k> cause I say so
<h00k> if it can be...
<h00k> hah. mostly appropriate
<mikeputnam> h00k: a new one!  http://www.wausaucollaborationcenter.com/
<h00k> mikeputnam: oh, interesting.
<h00k> That's somewhat closer
<mikeputnam> h00k:
<mikeputnam> 14:18 < MakeBit> mikeputnam: isn't that anthony hook from closer to wausau?
<mikeputnam> 14:18 < mikeputnam> yes
<mikeputnam> 14:19 < tjbaudio> we live in Wittenberg so we are pretty close to fox valley
<mikeputnam> 14:19 < mikeputnam> tjbaudio: DHMN has gotten our non-profit status from the state.
<mikeputnam> 14:19 < tjbaudio> anthony hook? have not heard of him
<mikeputnam>  /join #sector67     and set me straight
<h00k> Someone found my blog
<h00k> lives in Rhinelander
<h00k> and uses Ubuntu
<mikeputnam> this Inter-net thing may just catch on
<h00k> turns out he's the president of our City Council
<mikeputnam> cool
<mikeputnam> prolly has an open ear for cost-savings FOSS solutions for government
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2011/10/12/ubuntu-wisconsin-presentation-success/comment-page-1/#comment-1176
<Cheesehead> h00k: You're famous, man.
<h00k> That's funny, innit
<Cheesehead> Just remember us little people when you head to Holl-ee-wood for your new movie career
<h00k> that's a good joke
<h00k> nobody's alittle people
<h00k> a little people
<h00k> also, movie. hah.
<h00k> Nah, he found *us*. We're not famous.
<h00k> er
<h00k> I'm not, we are.
<Cheesehead> I tell that to my 4-year old. He doesn't buy it. He knows he's little.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-13
<mikeputnam> RIP Dennis Ritchie
<h00k> Oh, holy smokes
<h00k> I didn't realize
 * h00k reconfigures cluster for HA and DRS
<EgyParadox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<mikeputnam> morning
<Cheesehead> morning
<h00k> woooo
<h00k> it's released.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | LP: http://goo.gl/Td4Co | Wiki: http://goo.gl/fN3cu | Forum: http://goo.gl/YbxrT | Mailing list: http://goo.gl/TsX2P | 11.10 is out! http://goo.gl/inWvt
<h00k> there we go.
<Cheesehead> Later today, I  suppose it'
<Cheesehead> Later today, I  suppose it's time to backup before do-release-upgrade
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-14
<Cheesehead> Morning
<h00k> Hi!
<h00k> Thank me later: http://goo.gl/lJesI
<Cheesehead> Hmmm. I can't hear it. Perhaps I have my system muted.
<Cheesehead> Ah, indeed I do.
<Cheesehead> Okay I watched it. Honestly, it was better muted.
<Cheesehead> Just not my kind of music, I suppose
<h00k> :D
<h00k> I'd hope not.
<h00k> The brains behind that song....bah.
<Cheesehead> I'm not going to thank you for it, you know.
<Cheesehead> Rich partying teenagers have such difficult lives...
<h00k> Cheesehead: Did you see any of the story behind that video?
<h00k> 22
<Cheesehead> h00k: Nope. Never heard of it before, nor anyone in it.
<Cheesehead> Experimenting with rdiff-backup as a backup solution today.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-15
<Cheesehead> Hooray. My rdiff-backup system works. Now backed up, do-release-upgrade from 10.10 to 11.4
<Cheesehead> Completed second do-release-upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<Cheesehead> I'm finally back up to date!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-09
<andrew__> hellp
<andrew__> hello
<tsimonq2> yes?
<andrew__> I have a question
<tsimonq2> yes?
<andrew__> Im new to ubuntu and I have a touch screen and im trying to permantely disable it
<tsimonq2> andrew__: I am gonna direct you to #ubuntu
<andrew__> i know you can just use xinput disable 9 but that only does it until i restart the computer
<andrew__> ok thank you
<tsimonq2> andrew__: THey can help you better
<andrew__> ok
